# Knicks vs Lakers: Nov 16, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*







@*​*Knicks vs Lakers*​*Nov 16, 2005 10:00 PM*​*STAPLES Center*​*Los Angeles, CA*​*(TV: ESPN, MSG)*​*(Radio:1050 ESPN, WADO)*​ 


*Projected Starting Lineup​

Knicks​



































​Lakers ​<!-- HEADSHOT -->



































​​



Matching up with Kobe Bryant is forever going to be a major concern for the Knicks. It will undoubtedly keep coach Larry Brown awake in the hours leading up to Wednesday's game at Los Angeles against the Lakers, and he doesn't sleep well to begin with. The perennial All-Star rang up 62 points and 13 assists in two games against the Knicks last season as the rival teams split a high-scoring season series. ​​

Click to expand...

​<!-- HEADSHOT -->​
*


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Kobe and then who ?


Knicks will take this


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

odom


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

No, but really Our bench is just too good for you guys Frye=Better then Brown and Mihm.


----------



## mjm1 (Aug 22, 2005)

musiclexer said:


> No, but really Our bench is just too good for you guys Frye=Better then Brown and Mihm.


lakers will win this game.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

We're in the flow of things so im expecting a win but Kobe will go off, expect a BIG game especially on national tv. But I do have faith in Larry Brown's genius and Memphis did some defensive schemes on the lakers that had them struggling so ofcourse I see us doing something similar to confuse them


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

NYKBaller said:


> We're in the flow of things so im expecting a win but Kobe will go off, expect a BIG game especially on national tv. But I do have faith in Larry Brown's genius and* Memphis did some defensive schemes on the lakers that had them struggling* so ofcourse I see us doing something similar to confuse them


memphis defense is better than new yorks. i like both teams, but i think the lakers will win. knicks have 0 defenders than can stop kobe. kobe will get 40+


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> memphis defense is better than new yorks. i like both teams, but i think the lakers will win. knicks have 0 defenders than can stop kobe. kobe will get 40+


Knicks have 0 defenders since when? Kobe is also not 100 percent which may hinder him from getting 40 plus.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> kobe will get 40+


Thats a big statement.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

wats the record for both teams?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Blink4 said:


> memphis defense is better than new yorks. i like both teams, but i think the lakers will win. knicks have 0 defenders than can stop kobe. kobe will get 40+


Kobe might get 40+ but it won't mean anything if others don't step up to help him. If Lamar and Mihm put up 7pts each, that ain't gonna cut it. Somebody else needs to have a big game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

inuyasha232 said:


> wats the record for both teams?


Lakers..3-4.......NY...2-5


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

i worry more about odom than bryant, he gets other players involved, and can score himself.

playing the knicks i believe is still a big deal for him.


----------



## LetsGo! (Oct 31, 2005)

I heard through the grapevine LB will starting Ariza tonight because the Knicks are playing in his home town. Look for Ariza to be guarding Kobe in what will be a intersting matchup for us Knick fans to see how Trev can do guarding one of the games best. So far, we have seen Ariza cool off Paul Pierce in the second halk of the opener, and prevent Peja from going nuts. Ariza has to get used to these tough guards, as he is a stopper, and will the Knicks top perimeter defender for years to come. Lets go Knicks!


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

guys, dont say were gonna win cause the only thing worse on BBB.net then [strike]net[/strike] fans is [strike]laker[/strike]fans.


----------



## Blink4 (Jan 17, 2005)

PennyHardaway said:


> guys, dont say were gonna win cause the only thing worse on BBB.net then [strike]net[/strike] fans is [strike]laker[/strike]fans.


good one!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

LetsGo! said:


> I heard through the grapevine LB will starting Ariza tonight because the Knicks are playing in his home town. Look for Ariza to be guarding Kobe in what will be a intersting matchup for us Knick fans to see how Trev can do guarding one of the games best. So far, we have seen Ariza cool off Paul Pierce in the second halk of the opener, and prevent Peja from going nuts. Ariza has to get used to these tough guards, as he is a stopper, and will the Knicks top perimeter defender for years to come. Lets go Knicks!




Kobe just came off of a loss and had 19 points i think................im looking for him to go nuts in this one....


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

If there was a team I really wanted the knicks to beat this year would be the LA lakers. 
GO Knicks!!! :twave: GO Knicks!!!


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

curry gets cheated out of a block on kobe............that was all ball


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

Frye is a monster, Knicks look great, hope they can keep it going...


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

Kitty said:


> Knicks have 0 defenders since when? Kobe is also not 100 percent which may hinder him from getting 40 plus.


Guess its no longer a mystery who was right in this arguement..


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

to be fair no one in the league could really guard kobe........


and like i said kobe went nuts for 42 points.....


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

well folks, koe scored 42 to lead the lakers to a 97-92 win over us


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

kobe really is amazing...he knows the game so well... even simple stuff like cuttin to the hoop, he does better then anybody else... he steps up defensively when needed, and he can make pretty much any shot he wants at any time....

guy is rediculous


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

^ Kobe had a great game besides that 2nd quarter, which was easily the worst quarter of basketball I've seen from Kobe in at least a year. 

That said, the Knicks look like they have some good young players. Frye might not be totally soft after all, and Ariza and Robinson look like solid role players striving to be more someday. Even Curry showed a little life, on defense no less!


----------



## Mogriffjr (Mar 5, 2005)

I don't understand how ppl can say Frye is soft...because he can knock down the 17 foot jumper consistently? He can bang, but what makes him good is that he can take u to 17 feet and drill it consistently. It makes him an intriguing player and when the Knicks picked him, all I thought was pick and roll with Steph. Last night, it was more of Nate doing it, who I think will be running this team sooner than later. The bench was good last night. Lee is very versatile and looked good out there....I love Lee. Frye gonna do good things and Nate...kid can get into the paint against anyone and make plays.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Truknicksfan said:


> If there was a team I really wanted the knicks to beat this year would be the LA lakers.
> GO Knicks!!! :twave: GO Knicks!!!


For me it would be the Heat and Pacers I'd want them to beat, I remember being a Knicks fan about 4-8 years ago with Pat Riley then JVG as head coach, and the teams they always played with such ferocity were the Heat and Pacers.

Reggie Miller is from my hometown, but he gives me nightmares still.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

I'm glad I couldn't watch the game last night, it's tough to see the kids lose. Seems like Frye had a good game. Who was on Kobe most of the night?


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

ariza, kobe is just god


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

KVIP112 said:


> ariza, kobe is just god


Yep! :yes:


----------



## musiclexer (Aug 30, 2005)

Frye,Lee, and Nate Dog beasted in the 2nd. I had to go to sleep after the 1st half cus I need my zzzzzzz but dang you couldn't have told me we didn't have that game in our hands.



hopefully we can bounce back


----------



## Brolic (Aug 6, 2005)

Marbury played a good game as a true point guard letting the team get ino it and score this is what LB wants.
Frye played good as usual
it was a better game than I thought it would be good luck in Denver!


----------

